# wildcamping at Torremolinos



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

I dont know if this is common knowledge yet or not......but it is now IMPOSSIBLE to camp at the beach at Torremolinos......large signs everywhere and enforced by the police.
Another case of what used to be, years ago, an overnight or two in the winter, with a blind eye turned by the authorities, ruined by literally HORDES of vans, a lot there for weeks at a time.........washing out etc etc.....in other words turning into a ghetto.........
Personally, its not somewhere I would ever have particularly wanted to stop but such a shame that it is now ruined for the people who used it and didn't ABUSE it.


----------

